# switching from OS9 to OSX - won´t work.



## anne-m (Nov 21, 2004)

*switching from OS9 to OSX - won´t work.*

*Hi there.*

Im new here, and Im sorry for my spelling! (I am from Denmark) 

I tried to switch from os9 to osx (have both systems installed at my G4) And I have been able to switch between the systems before... 
But since a firm I worked at donated me this computer when I stopped working there ... I have only used Os9 on it.

The other day I thought it was about time to switch into x.

However, when i chose the system and the computer startet...this happend:

At first it looked like it was going to start up in 9 again...(because the background was light grey and had the little mac icon - little smiling square man in the center) and the processing bar in the right corner. Then after 3 sec. the screen went all black, with only this message on top:

*/ect/master.passwd: No such file or directory*

(and then it seems i can write something next line ... since the marker is there)


I haven´t got the system disc to start from (since I did not install it myself)

Someone told me to restart holding down the x-key. This should make the com. start in OSx - However this fails to work...

I really really hope someone can tell me what to do !! :sad: 
because I miss my computer!


----------



## anne-m (Nov 21, 2004)

*Installation and
Setup Guide*

I found this in the Mac OS X Panther v10.3 installation and Setup guide
about the FileVault

You forgot your password and you have FileVault turned on.
If you have FileVault turned on and you forget your password, you must
enter the master password for your computer to gain access to your
account. If you don’t know the master password, contact the person who
manages the computer.

Warning:
If you are the only person who knew the master password and you cannot
remember it, you will not be able to recover the documents in your home
folder.

If the master password file has been lost.. does anyone know how to repair this?

:4-dontkno


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

*Try this hint - also good site for otherr information*

Try this hint - and this site has some good hints also:
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=16879&highlight=password+lost

Good luck,


----------

